# snuggle nest? alternative?



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi all. I'm planning on cosleeping with baby. My husband would like to have the baby between us and use a Snuggle Nest so he doesn't worry about rolling over on him/her. I'd use one but I HATE those stupid sleep positioners they come with. Anyone know if they're removable? They didn't appear to be but I haven't had the opportunity to check one out firsthand. The other option I know of, The First Years Close and Secure Sleeper, didn't have great reviews that I saw. Anyone have experience with these and can recommend? Any other options/brands that I'm missing?
Thanks.


----------



## FnkyGreenMama (Nov 27, 2008)

We used the Snuggle Nest for a good while (probably longer than recommended) with DS after he quickly outgrew the Close & Secure sleeper. The Snuggle Nest was better because there it is not enclosed on all 4 sides and it is open at the bottom. It was fairly easy to move him down to nurse. We really liked it, and it was handy for traveling as well. We did not use the sleep positioner as it was removable in ours - you might want to see if you can open the box and double check? HTHnbhmnnmmnm m m


----------



## D'sMama (May 4, 2008)

Another option is to sleep between hubby and baby. Get a bed rail or bolster (Bed Bugz, Humanity, pool noodle under sheet, etc.) for the edge.

You may discover that it's not an issue to have baby between you. We were somewhat concerned about DH being unaware of DS at night too, but quickly found that it wasn't a problem - especially because DS was basically snuggled right against me the whole night, so there was no way for DH to roll onto him. It works out.

Congrats and happy birthing!


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

I absolutely loved the snuggle nest! and so did my baby! Yes, the positioner and incline pad is removable. It's the ONLY way I felt comfortable letting my newborn sleep with us. Just take one out of the box and check it over.


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh great! Thanks for all the info, everyone! I'm very happy. I'll double check the snuggle nest in person to make sure the positioners are removable, then decide from there. Thanks again.


----------



## deymm (Feb 29, 2004)

I just bought one a couple weeks ago and the positioner and the incline are removeable.


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I used the first years one because I had a gift certificate to a store that sold that one. I used it with my dd and I really liked it. She started the night in there and she did well. It helped ease me into cosleeping. She usually ended up in bed after one or two wakings but I liked that I had the first part of the night with her in there. I squezed that thing until she was 6 months old although she was always small on the length charts. I borrowed a arms reach for my son and I actually liked the first years one I used with dd much better and will use that one again instead of an arms reach.


----------



## LuminosaJane (May 10, 2007)

We liked the First Years sleeper. We used it for 6 months, though at least 3 of those were "off label." We cut the foot off the bottom. She was swaddled, so she hardly moved and it worked great for us.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

So how does night nursing work with that kind of set-up?

I flipped DS from one side to the other every 2 hours all night for 2 years! We had a humanity bed http://www.humanityorganics.com/huma...y-sleeper.html on a king bed. So DS was in between us with no "safety" other than a foot or two of space for part of the night and on the "outside" by the bolster the other half. DS (and I) fell back asleep in the side-lying nursing position. For his first 6 months, he wouldn't even roll away, he slept on his side with his mouth less than an inch from the nipple and his knees/legs pressing against my torso/upper thighs.

So how does one nurse (lying down) with a thing around your baby? Because if you have to stay awake to "replace" your baby after nursing, you better hope you have a baby that only nurses a couple times a night!


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holiztic* 
So how does one nurse (lying down) with a thing around your baby?

Obviously, I don't know yet.







I figure I'll work it out when baby's here and I see what his\her needs are and what works best in our bed (it's a full mattress, not even a queen).

I personally think DH will adjust quickly to the knowledge that the baby's in the bed and not roll over but I'm considering this option for now for his comfort. We're also considering a cosleeper (Arm's Reach). Just doing research for now. No real decisions yet, and probably won't know for sure till we've had the baby and tried different things.


----------



## Holiztic (Oct 10, 2005)

OMG! DH and I can't even share a full without a baby, seriously (I'm a size 6, he's a 34 waist--so it's not 'cause we're big!)

But adding a baby in the middle-- I don't see how that's possible!!!

I'd say get a bigger mattress with the money you'd spend on the co-sleeper/snuggle nest! Put it against the wall and line the wall with a body pillow tucked firmly into the "crack" between the mattress and wall!

Otherwise the co-sleeper definitely!


----------



## moxygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, Holiztic. I actually brought up this same idea to DH yesterday and that's what we're now considering.

Thanks for the feedback everyone!


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

I loved the snuggle nest but even in our queen DH and I were each left with a tiny bit of room. When we put it on the edge next to a guardrail and I slept in the middle I was SO claustrophobic! We used the snuggle nest for 6 weeks then moved the nest to a bassinet next to the bed and she slept in it for a while. We do co sleep for naps and a few hours of the morning but now that she is bigger I feel fine about it. I was way too freaked to have a less than 6 lb baby in bed next to me and my 230 lb husband. That said - I will agree - when she is in bed with us now she is continually attached to my boob and not even near my husband. I used to sit up and nurse when she was in the snuggle..hadn't figured out how to do it lying down yet.

Cindy


----------



## ihugtrees (Oct 16, 2008)

I know this hasn't been updated in a few weeks but found it in a search and wanted to add my input. We had the snuggle nest thing, and we used it for the first few nights. It is sort of big...even though we are average size people in a queen bed, we didn't have enough space.

Buy one used on Craigslist and if it doesn't work, you won't have spent much money


----------

